# Offline Android App for Learning CFOP w/ Bluetooth Cube?



## Paradox921 (Jun 16, 2021)

As someone pretty confident w/ the beginner method, wanting to move on to CFOP, I'm looking for Android app that works offline (for an upcoming lengthy plane ride) that includes teaching/training tools for CFOP and connects to bluetooth cubes. Any suggestions?

I currently own Rubik's Connected and like the cube, but the app doesn't have what I'm looking for in this particular area (the other features are cool though!)

I'm considering Gan 356 i2 or Giiker Smart Cube if either of their apps provide help in this area. Also open to a 3P app that gets the job done too (just needs to work offline).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 17, 2021)

I do not think Giiker has that much app development to make transition from LBL to CFOP.

I think the Rubik's connected that you have is good to get stats of the solve and not get any teaching stuff.

I guess you have to check out the open source code people have developed for bluetooth cubes on github.


----------

